
My speculations writing a coding platform in 8 weeks as a highschooler - arthtyagi
For context, DomeCode ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;domecode.com ) is a platform that I built for people to learn to code, practice, discuss stuff on the Forum, take notes, plan out tasks, even conveniently listen to music right within a single platform.
Since I don&#x27;t really have any funding for this project yet and I&#x27;m still in high school trying to save for university, it&#x27;s a little hard.<p>Over these 8 weeks, the codebase transformed from a single Django app to 3 Django apps to 8 Django apps within the platform and managing it became a little difficult but well, I still need to manage it, right? (P.S. Some of those apps are made open-source on my [Github](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;arthtyagi). So I ended up using these technologies for mostly maintaining my code :<p>1. CodeScene which is great for predictive analysis for technical debt and risks. 2. Codebeat for proper code review. 3. HoneyBadger.io for tracking any errors in the deployment. 4. LambdaTest to manage inaccuracies in the UI 5. TravisCI for Continuous Integration 6. SOFY for automated testing<p>And I really got to say that using these technologies has for sure made the whole process easier for me to some extent.<p>One final question though, why does Load-Balancing is charged extra starting at $10&#x2F;month on DigitalOcean whereas provided by default on AWS Elastic Beanstalk? Since I haven&#x27;t used Load-Balancers on my application before ( Heroku pre-integrates them ) manually, does one choose their own load balancing technique ( like Round-Robin, Least-Connection, Weighted Round-Robin, etc. ) or is there a fixed technique provided by default in the load balancers that users choose on AWS and Digital Ocean?<p>Btw, I&#x27;m planning on using Celery to make some tasks asynchronous and if anyone&#x27;s got any warnings or tips about that, please let me know, that&#x27;d be great help.<p>This is my platform by the way - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;domecode.com :)
======
raiyu
Great job!!!

In regards to DigitalOcean's load balancing other providers often have a free
tier so they have to have a version of load balancing (or routing) built out
to direct requests to containers that are spun up to execute your code. With
DigitalOcean it's for running deployment apps and we currently do not have a
free tier. As such the load balancing there is really meant to distribute load
either for redundancy or because a single Droplet is no longer efficient at
handling the level of traffic you are receiving.

So that $10/mo load balancer gets you a dedicated pair of DigitalOcean load
balancer droplets that are just yours and no one else's and can be configured
for load balancing. You need a pair, because if one goes down, that is where
your traffic is routed so your site would be offline. So by having two you get
redundancy immediately.

I would say that unless you have a significant amount of traffic load
balancing isn't really necessary.

And while redundancy is great, remember that anything you add, adds technical
complexity, and also introduces other failure states. So while it does at
redundancy it also adds overhead of management as other services can now fail.

